# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam buat semua dari Zulhadi

## zulhadi

Salaaamm,  saya member baru, sedang mencari informasi untuk kolam koi,  ternyata susah juga yaaaa.. - karena baru sekarang ini belajar mengenal tentang koi,....Kira2 ada konsultant kolam nga ya?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salam kenal om. Silahkan ditanyakan di forum atau browsing di thread yang sudah ada.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Selamt datang, salam kenal om

----------


## LDJ

Welcome om Zulhadi..
Konsultan klo gratis ya ngobrol disini om. Silahkan

----------


## david_pupu

Salam kenal om welcome to kois.

----------


## KangMasBoedy

Salam kenal juga dari sesama pemula om

----------

